# General advice for newbie



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

We are seriously considering buying a 28.5 ft Elegance looking at several very careully. ( probably 07/08 )
Have spoken to one owner who loves his 747 ( not A class)

They look as well finished as a Hymer...and they are in my mind very attactive. ...But reading as many of the posts here I am slightly worried about a few things.

Quality of Finish.
Driving and parking such a long vehicle
Depreciation v other makes

We intent to use in uk and continesnt..would prefer right hand drive.
Will only be used for the two of us. 61 and 58.

Any users thoughts would be appreciated.

Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

While I don't own a Burstner many of your questions are general ones.

Driving a big van should not pose a problem. Parking is usually fine and becomes easier with practice. Getting parked in or near town centres can be a little difficult but not impossible.

It is a good sized van for two people. 

They are a popular van so depreciation should be about average. I have not heard any more complaints about the finish in Burstner vans than in any other make.

Welcome and I hope this helps, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome
As Alan says above, but will add, if you have doubts have a further look around. that is a good size, what layout do you think you need and are you sure.what else have you looked at.what price range.
give us a clue and maybe we can tell you what else has these layouts and which dealer is recomended by members.

cabby


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Barry

Welcome to MHF, we have a Burstner which are part of the Hymer group, so build quality is of a similar level, we have had 1 fault with ours in 3 years, the blind on the drivers door replaced no problem.

Before you rush out and spend your money, consider the layout that you think will work for you, do you need as big a van as this is the first, fixed bed or are you happy to use the drop down bed, as we age bits stop working so it may be an issue  

You will find a lot of expensive mistakes at dealers and for sale so consider the above

Ask away, there is a wealth of information on here and a lot of people who have been in the same spot as you are now.


Chris


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

*A few more details*

I am a caravanner so have a fair bit of experience at camping...but feel the urge to try motorhome...Which I can store at home.

The budget is what youmight expect to pay for a 3/4 year old 28ft Burstner . No issues there really.

We want 2 double beds...one each. 
Loads of storage......garage etc seems a really good idea...I am sure you dont have to fill it ALL up.

We have already looked at many motorhomes so we have arrived here with a fair ammount of research...we have also talked to motorhome and Burstner owners.

I thought I would post and ask these broad questions just in case there were issues that I might not have considered.

Thanks so much for all the replies and welcome 

barry


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

One advantage Burstner have over many other imported motorhomes is that they operate a full UK dealer network, rather than a single importer. Spares are generally easily available and the build quality is equal to, or better than, most. Incidentally Burstner are currently the number one best selling marque in Europe - above even Hymer by a considerable degree!


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

Hi Barry

we bought an Elegance i821g this summer. It was an upgrade from our first MH. We have now had both over cab and A class and I have to say the A class wins hands down. 

I am happy to give you some of my own thoughts and help wrt buying a Burstner. Just PM me with any Q's you may have.

Regards

Colin


----------

